# Timelapse Scoring ("Erronkari" by Vanessa G. -Garlu-)



## Garlu (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi there,

I'd like to share with you a recent project that got released yesterday! It's a timelapse of my homeland, Navarra, in the north of Spain.

I created the music, hired a 35 piece orchestra remotely for 50 min (8-7-6-5-4, Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and 2 FHs), recorded ethnic flutes and mixed it with a professional as well. As you can imagine, lots of midi/programmed parts as well.

The photographer/videographer/editor has a special talent for it and has being compiling materials for more than a year (during weekends, outside his main job, waking up at 3-4am to travel to these remote places, wishing it wouldn't rain/snow and that the camera/tripode/slider/drone wouldn't break/fall). It was quite a ride but I felt he gave me full freedom to do whatever I wanted... So, this is it:



List of Credits:​VIDEO - PHOTOGRAPHY & EDITING : Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga | tejerinafotografia.com
ORIGINAL MUSIC: Vanessa Garde | http://www.vanessagarde.com/ (vanessagarde.com)

Orchestration : Vicente Ortiz Gimeno - Vanessa Garde
Mixer : José Luis Crespo
Ethnic flutes : Javier Paxariño
Recording engineer flutes: Adrián Foulkes
Orchestra: Budapest Art Orchestra
Conductor: Peter Pejtsik
Recording engineer orchestra: Gabor Buczko
Recording producer: Miklos Lukacs
Company: East Connection Music Recording C O.​

Would love to hear your feedback!

Hope you like it!

Vanessa G.
Garlu

PS. Who said woman can't score some epic stuff?


----------



## lpuser (Jun 13, 2017)

Fantastic track Vanessa, really love it. And the footage is awesome, too. Well done!


----------



## jemu999 (Jun 13, 2017)

Excellent. Congrats Vanessa


----------



## Saxer (Jun 13, 2017)

Great project! Sounds excellent! I especially love the use of the low strings and the organic midi work. And you have a beautiful homeland!


----------



## Alohabob (Jun 13, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Jaap (Jun 14, 2017)

Wonderfull music and what an amazing job on the video. Congrats to you both I would say and awesome job done!


----------



## Garlu (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you so far to everyone that has listened and/or commented on it! I really appreciate it! 

There is also a musical "quote" from the Navarra Hymn, but in stead of major, on modal/minor, with the first ethnic flute entrance (and with a "tamboril" -the ternary low sounding snare in the background). 
I usually work on film/tv scores for other composers (programming/arranging/orchestrating/composing additional music) so, the role of "accommodating what you do to suit the composer's style/mindset best" was removed and I could decide which route to go. It actually felt great! 

Looking forward to do more of it!


----------



## zolhof (Jun 14, 2017)

That was amazing! Your homeland is breathtaking, so is your music. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iskra (Jun 14, 2017)

Great track and wonderful video, I enjoyed it a lot! Just visited your homeland a couple of weeks ago (but not the Pirineos, unfortunately).
(acojonante Vanessa, enhorabuena!)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2017)

I love it Vanessa, great track


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful music and interesting harmonic, wonderful filming. The Nature in Spain is wonderful.


----------



## Garlu (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the support!!! It's really encouraging!

I'd say the 50 min of the orchestra recording included also OD's considering harmony/pads/backgrounds vs melodic materials vs rhythm pulses (which are present quite a lot, although some of them really subtlety). Having the extra help of a really good orchestrator helped quite a lot to organise it!

On the mixing, having all stems balanced at unity level (0 db) speeded up the process, too. 
The reverb used was a TC6000. Loved it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jason.d (Jun 19, 2017)

I really love this piece. Nice work!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jun 22, 2017)

Breathtaking stuff @Garlu! And that shot at 3:37......


----------



## Garlu (Jul 14, 2017)

Kyle Preston said:


> Breathtaking stuff @Garlu! And that shot at 3:37......



Totally!!! That was one of my favourites shots too! Actually, on the composition side, it's probably the peak of the whole piece, and it happens to be in a bit later than the 2/3rd's. So, Fibonacci, sorry for not being that precise on my end!  

Thanks everyone for the input again!


----------

